# resistor's to dead short??



## frank p. (Mar 10, 2002)

Has anybody ever used resistor's to deadshort there packs? 
The kind used in integy trays are 10ohm 10watt resistors and wondered if you put one across a pack after it was trayed like a deat short bar if it would be better than a deadshort.
I'm going to test it but wondered if anyone has tried it before?

thanks for any input
frank p.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

They have be lower resistance then 10 ohms. 10 ohms across a 1.2 volt cell would only produce a 100 mA discharge rate. Anyways, a resistance is a resistance is a resistance no matter if it's bulbs or resistors.

If you leave a resistance (bulbs or resistors) on a pack for long enough all the juice comes out of the pack so it is no different then putting a bar across the pack once it is fully discharged. Wire is cheaper then high power resistors so that is why most people use them... plus they don't know any difference


----------



## frank p. (Mar 10, 2002)

thanks hank,..one thing i notice with dead shorting is some cells go bellow 0 and wondered if a resistor would let it go below? i have some 50 and 100 ohm 10watt resistors i think im gonna give it a shot.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You should put your packs on a discharge tray until each cell is at zero volts then put on the dead short.


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

......


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

Frank, you're not alone. I used 5ohm resistors out of an old Cobra tray I had back in the day. I used them to dead short my 2000's and 2400's. I recently started dead shorting my 3300's but took the resistors out not know what the effects would be. It worked fine with the ni-cds. But for some reason I was unsure about the new cells. Thanks Hank for clearing that up.


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

Frank, If you are looking to discharge you are going the wrong way on the OHM's The lower the ohms the higher the discharge, a 1 ohm resistor across an intire 4 cell packs would give you about a 5 amp discharge where as a 10 ohm would only be .5amps and so on


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

Frank you pm's are full, drop me an email [email protected]


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

I had 2 private messages about this thread so i thought i would share


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

Z-Main Loser said:


> Hey I was looking back at the thread about resistors trying to get some info. You seem to know your resistor info. You said the lower ohms the higher discharge rate. What would like a 1/2 or 1/4 ohm resistor discharge at. Also, what about the watts? Some are 5 and others are 10. Does the resistor have to be the big square one? Last, what kind of resistor would I need to discharge at 30 amps like the new integy discharge tray? Thanks.


Here is the formula

A=VR (A is Amps) (V is voltage) (R is resistiance)
V/R=A This is the one to use

V=1.0 / R=.5 = Amp;s (2 amps) wouild be your discharge ( i am using 1.0 for Voltage as an average of our cells)

What you need is 3 (.1ohm) 10Watt resistors to equal 30 amp discharge.

The reason for 3 10 watt resistors is because.......Here is a formula to calculate watts

W=AV Watts equal Amps times Volt So you take A=10 * V=1.0 = on average 30 watts


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

V=IR

Voltage = amps X resistance.

Amps = Voltage / resistance.

Your examples are correct though.


----------

